
How far is TRAPPIST-1 – visualizing distance - gk1
https://sheep.horse/2017/3/how_far_is_trappist-1_-_visualizing_distance.html
======
detritus
That's very cool, but upon first opening up, and having not read the
introduction, I took the blue line markers to mean the extent of the Solar
System (duh) so my first thought was "huh, that's actually fairly close!".

Might've been a good idea to write "Light year" in the same blue as the
markers and have some smaller text, or whatever, to indicate the zoomed
Voyager and Solar-system extent.

If the farther Voyager hit the solar bow shock, is that now a fair indicator
of the extent of the solar system? Or is it fairer to says it stretches out as
far as the Oort cloud (which of course it does, but in turn mangles any
appreciable scale)?

~~~
detritus
Also, I'm amused to live in an age where
[http://sheep.horse](http://sheep.horse) is a valid URL :)

